# Mammoth ivory tie clip



## Alejanders (Sep 18, 2012)

I like mammoth ivory and want to have not only pen from it. 

This is tie clip and cufflinks frorm fossli ivory.

To make it you will need only piece of favorite material (it may be wood, micarta, acryl) with small-detailed texture, old (or cheap) tie clip, piece of glass, sandpaper and glue.

First sand off round surface on clip and make it flat. Then glue scale, sand and polish it.


----------



## Alejanders (Sep 18, 2012)

I made one set from white mammoth ivory, but it is not so interesting.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool.  Very nice clip.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice tie clips.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like them both. Great work.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 18, 2012)

Neat idea.  They are lovely clips.


----------

